# Weekly weigh in



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Following on from the exercise thread.

It seems quite a few fellow fourmers are interested in shedding a few post-Christmas pounds. Rather than have it under the exercise thread, I thought it best to start a new thread, specifically for this purpose.

If you're interested in a weekly weigh in, and general chit chat on the topic, reply to this thread and I'm sure between us we can use this thread to hammer out the finer details (Weigh in day, organizing etc) then maybe start a fresh thread that, maybe, the mods could sticky?

Over to you guys


----------



## Philm (Jan 4, 2012)

interested personally.

need to lose the beginning of my belly.

Phil


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in. 
Starting weight 16st 4 - 228 pounds. 
Target weight 14st 0 - 196 pounds. 
Target date - May 1st. 
Over to you guys and gals.


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 4, 2012)

im in 

starting weight 14st 13lb, 94.80kg or 209lbs

target weight 13st , 82.55kg or 182lbs

time 6months!


----------



## Grumps (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok I'm in too .  I'll find a machine and stand on it but think it will be 1st time since my medical when started with company 16 years ago


----------



## Philm (Jan 4, 2012)

sounds like i better add some details.

start weight : 13:6
Target : 12:6

and its not about the weight for me at all, its about the slight belly. if i can lose it by eating less and abit of running id be happy even if my weight didnt drop much at all.

Phil


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 4, 2012)

Go on then...

04.01.12 - 15st 8lbs

01.06.12 - 14st

Feeling guilty about the curry and chips I had at lunch now


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

Why not, I have already started on Sunday just gone. Start 19St 6lbs Target weight mid to high 14st's
This morning weighed in at 19st.   (I know, I know, I hear you, where does he hide it! :rofl: )


----------



## JT77 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in, but need to get on some scales. The wife is doing skimming world and her weigh in is a Monday, so how's about Monday for weigh in day?


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

JT77 said:



			I'm in, but need to get on some scales. The wife is doing skimming world and her weigh in is a Monday, so how's about Monday for weigh in day?
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for monday, seems easiest to me.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

JT77 said:



			I'm in, but need to get on some scales. The wife is doing skimming world and her weigh in is a Monday, so how's about Monday for weigh in day?
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly th point of the thread JT.

Get some firm numbers and discuss how best to run it. 

If anyone, yes Brendy I'm looking at you, has any links to how the previous "Weekly weigh-in" was ran I'd be grateful.


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

Gareth said:



			This is exactly th point of the thread JT.

Get some firm numbers and discuss how best to run it. 

If anyone, yes Brendy I'm looking at you, has any links to how the previous "Weekly weigh-in" was ran I'd be grateful.
		
Click to expand...

If you search wednesday weigh in (below, you can see each week and how some progressed)
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/search.php?searchid=96798


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

brendy said:



			If you search wednesday weigh in (below, you can see each week and how some progressed)
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/search.php?searchid=96798




Click to expand...

Cheers Brendy. I didn't even know it was called "Wednesday Weigh in". Just looked at it and it looks like a post per week with the date added to the thread title line. That'll work.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan.

September 14 and a half stone roughly.
Today after breaking my shoulder and doing bugger all for 3 and a half months 17st 1lb
My target is to loose 2 1/2 stone by March.

Go on call me fat Barsteward I am ready for it......


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2012)

Monday is good for me. Oh and Brendy, having watched the Taylor Made video, I think I can telll you where you're hiding it... Oooh hark at me, Pot meet Kettle....


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in, or some of me is in but lots is hanging out.

16st 12lbs 

Need to lose 3st of excessive cuddliness.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2012)

Another vote for Monday night!

Start weight 18 st 12 lbs       height 5ft 10 ins

target weight 15th June   16 stone 10lbs

target weight end of July  16 stone

target next december 15th  less than 15 stone

Last one to the target plays with commandoes for 2 months - go -------------


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

JT77 said:



			how's about Monday for weigh in day?
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Monday is good for me.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Another vote for Monday night!
		
Click to expand...

Monday seems a popular day for the weigh in. Any more votes or objections to Monday?


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Monday is good for me. Oh and Brendy, having watched the Taylor Made video, I think I can telll you where you're hiding it... Oooh hark at me, Pot meet Kettle....
		
Click to expand...

Help me out here, ever since my wife got me my new dressing mirror from "le funfair" I look awesome!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

I am in whatever night suits me but I will need to put a set of scales under some extreme pressure first when I get them. Gareth, from the other threads it seems you blinks what you are talking about with regards to this, if it doesn't sound cheeky, maybe you could give out pointers etc as I am fairly ignorant when it comes to this sort of thing.


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 4, 2012)

im ok with monday


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 4, 2012)

Just hopped on one of those speak your weight thingys , the reply

Oih one at a time please :rofl:..

 it got the toy car treatement (off the other thread )


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep I'm in, Monday sounds good to me, just been up to hospital for scan on my back and was told I could do with loseing some weight, well I lot of it really. (4 st is what she said)
Will get on the scales and put it up asap.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe Gareth and Amanda could mentor the group and give pointers/encouragement when necessary.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 4, 2012)

Good luck you guys. Hope you all get to where you want. Its something I would hate to have to do.

P.S. I spend all my time trying to put weight on. It can be just as big a problem, funny as that sounds.

Once again good luck to you all.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Good luck you guys. Hope you all get to where you want. Its something I would hate to have to do.

P.S. I spend all my time trying to put weight on. It can be just as big a problem, funny as that sounds.

Once again good luck to you all.
		
Click to expand...

I can help you with that too :smirk:

Drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveM said:



			P.S. I spend all my time trying to put weight on. It can be just as big a problem, funny as that sounds.

Once again good luck to you all.
		
Click to expand...

You can start to hate some people without even meeting them you know! 

Says me sat here eating raw mushrooms and low cal chicken soup! haha.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Maybe Gareth and Amanda could mentor the group and give pointers/encouragement when necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Just to let you know.

I have spoken to Amanda (Via PM) and we would be happy to offer any hint and tips available to help you guys reach your goals.


----------



## Andy (Jan 4, 2012)

Whats your background Gareth if you dont mind me being nosey?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Andy said:



			Whats your background Gareth if you dont mind me being nosey?
		
Click to expand...

Of course I dont mind you asking.

I've been into fitness all my life (pretty much). At 18 (2000) I completed my first qualification in the fitness industry attaining a YMCA CYQ Level 3 which also inducted me into REP's (register of exercise professionals) and in 2005 completed my NCFE level 2 in exercise nutrition.

My wife and I had our son in 2010, which meant unfortunaley, spending between 5-6 nights at the  gym for 4 hours a time was no longer practical....... So I took up golf :thup:

If my son hadn't came along when he did, I would still be there now and not playing golf!

I will admitt that both my qualifications have now lapsed, alothough, to my knowledge, the human body hasn't changed, so the knowledge is still useful.

If you want any more info, just ask.


----------



## gripitripit (Jan 4, 2012)

I actually weighed myself on Monday 
17st   238lbs
Target for 01/06/2012 is 15st   210lbs. 

My biggest vice is chocolate during my day job and at weekends a pepperoni pizza at half 3 in the morning when I finish weekend job. 

At home I pretty much stick to the Slimming World diet as my Mrs does it and she lost 5st in 5 months. 

As I started on Monday...it also works for me. 

I found a useful app on Android called Calorie Counter....well worth a look as you can add food to it by scanning the barcode or using the directory that it has on it.


----------



## wull (Jan 4, 2012)

i'm in.

start weight:13st 5lbs

target weight:12st 7lbs

target date:april 1st

i was 12st back in april last year so ultimately thats where i would like to be again but i'll settle for 12st 7lbs.


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Gareth said:



			......................, although, to my knowledge, the human body hasn't changed, .....................
		
Click to expand...

Believe me. Mine has! By about 4 stone I reckon.

I am in by the way. SP for me 16 2 & 1/2


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			I actually weighed myself on Monday 
17st   238lbs
Target for 01/06/2012 is 15st   210lbs. 

My biggest vice is chocolate during my day job and at weekends a pepperoni pizza at half 3 in the morning when I finish weekend job. 

At home I pretty much stick to the Slimming World diet as my Mrs does it and she lost 5st in 5 months. 

As I started on Monday...it also works for me. 

I found a useful app on Android called Calorie Counter....well worth a look as you can add food to it by scanning the barcode or using the directory that it has on it.
		
Click to expand...

I once had the record for most "sins" in a day at Slimming world. That saturday I had had about 14 pints of lager, followed by a 12" pizza meat feast (which included kebab meat, put on) as well as cheese and chips with mayo on it. The sins count was off the scale, thing is I still lost 3 lbs that week.

The women weren't happy that week!!!!


----------



## fundy (Jan 4, 2012)

I would join in but my target weight is higher than most of the starting weights lol.

Am back training though night shifts in the winter kill me and my diet is shocking. Just finished my first kettlebell session of the year to be told I have about a kettlebell to lose (20kg!!!), plan is to shift it by spring.

Good luck all those who have pounds to shed


----------



## DaveM (Jan 4, 2012)

Gareth said:



			I can help you with that too :smirk:

Drop me a PM if you're interested.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveM said:



			PM sent.
		
Click to expand...

Empty your inbox :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Seems to be a problem getting a PM to you Dave.

How old are you Dave? 

And

How would you assess your general activity level. Low, medium, high activity?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2012)

go on then im in, especially after a shock horror this morning,

confirmed weight 112 kilo  (17st 6)
target weight 95 kilo (15st)
target 1st july.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 4, 2012)

Exercise is the key of course.  When I started to play squash again a couple of years ago, I went from 15 stone 1lb to 13 st 7lb (current weight and bang on as I am 6'1) in about 9 weeks! 

Fat just dropped off.  If you can play the game, there is no better sport to play than squash if you want to be fit.    That said, it is often said that you should get fit to play squash rather than play squash to get fit.  It has a very high incidence of heart attacks! 


Anyway, sincerest good luck to all in getting the lard shifted!


Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Exercise is the key of course.  When I started to play squash again a couple of years ago, I went from 15 stone 1lb to 13 st 7lb (current weight and bang on as I am 6'1) in about 9 weeks! 

Fat just dropped off.  If you can play the game, there is no better sport to play than squash if you want to be fit.    That said, it is often said that you should get fit to play squash rather than play squash to get fit.  It has a very high incidence of heart attacks! 


Anyway, sincerest good luck to all in getting the lard shifted!


Cheers,


Snelly.
		
Click to expand...

I used to play squash when I was staying in the officers mess and agree with snelly, it is a very good weigh  to keep the pounds off. In my present state I would be too embarrassed to start but with a few weeks of swimming etc I might consider it again.


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 4, 2012)

I am in, I have not weighed myself for a while I reckon about ..........let me confirm tonight! Monday or Tuesday is good for me!


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 4, 2012)

well i think ive over done it, 2hrs BJJ last night its great for building core musles and muscle stamina, and this morning ive done 30 push ups just 30 situps just, went for a swim this afternoon 12lenghs felt good so rang a mate and went for a run.......

we agreed to run (slow jog) to a place we know is a mile from mine, and do the same back, i didnt struggle with my cardio but my lower back after almost strait away felt heavy and tight very painfull, i made it to the half way point 30second rest and we headed back, i couldnt go more than 100yds with out having to stop as my back was that bad, im still in pain now!

is it too much too soon? i have no idea


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2012)

Just to confirm I'm happy to help. Similar background to Gareth in that I have been into sport and fitness all my life completing numerous marathons and even started on the elite start line at London in 2001 - get me :clap:

In 2004 I got a serious injury and eventually gave into that but it pushed me on a "journey" of firstly taking my ASA Swim Instructor qualifications (all I could do was swim for 3 months). That progressed to triathlon coaching and eventually reached Level 3 Personal Trainer and started to run some circuit training classes and had private clients for PT in my home gym. When it came time to make the leap of faith or stick with the day job (by now a 3 day week) I chose the secure, well paid day job and more time for golf so stopped the PT stuff and classes in 2009.

I still have an interest in health and fitness and like Gareth don't feel much has changed but of course in the industry there are always new "fads" and "fixes" but the foundations remain constant.

I think Monday is the best weigh in day as it can prevent a weekend overload when the scales beckon!

For those of you who cannot access scales or would prefer not to or prefer not to publish the number then you could either publish just your losses each week or take a start point of measuring key areas and go by inches lost rather than pounds? Chest, waist, hips, upper thigh and upper arm would work well...

Cheers, Amanda - aka Miss Whiplash as named by my 80 (yes 80!!) year old client who hadn't previously done a day's exercise in his life...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			well i think ive over done it, 2hrs BJJ last night its great for building core musles and muscle stamina, and this morning ive done 30 push ups just 30 situps just, went for a swim this afternoon 12lenghs felt good so rang a mate and went for a run.......

we agreed to run (slow jog) to a place we know is a mile from mine, and do the same back, i didnt struggle with my cardio but my lower back after almost strait away felt heavy and tight very painfull, i made it to the half way point 30second rest and we headed back, i couldnt go more than 100yds with out having to stop as my back was that bad, im still in pain now!

is it too much too soon? i have no idea
		
Click to expand...

Depends how much you have been doing but assume the BJJ had plenty of things like push ups, squat thrusts, burpees etc so all working the core (which includes lower back) pretty hard. To then do more core work the following morning would mean no rest and recovery for the muscles used so a rest day would have been better with just the swim perhaps and maybe a short jog/walk ...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 4, 2012)

Cheers, Amanda - aka Miss Whiplash as named by my 80 (yes 80!!) year old  client who hadn't previously done a day's exercise in his life...
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you had actually met Smiffy


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 4, 2012)

BJJ isnt push up's ect bit use's the same muscles i think lol its basicly submission wrestling, but as i wear a Gi/kimono its called brazillian jiu jitsu


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			BJJ isnt push up's ect bit use's the same muscles i think lol its basicly submission wrestling, but as i wear a Gi/kimono its called brazillian jiu jitsu
		
Click to expand...

Ah. I did google it as assumed it was one of those military circuit style classes. If 2 hours is more than the norm plus what you've done today then perhaps a bit too much too soon...


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I didn't know you had actually met Smiffy 

Click to expand...

 Funny !!


----------



## SwingSlow (Jan 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Another vote for Monday night!

Start weight 18 st 12 lbs       height 5ft 10 ins

target weight 15th June   16 stone 10lbs

target weight end of July  16 stone

target next december 15th  less than 15 stone

Last one to the target plays with commandoes for 2 months - go -------------
		
Click to expand...

You don't say what your target height is.....

I'm in - Monday is good.

Start point 16.4

Target 14.7

Good luck everyone


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			well i think ive over done it, 2hrs BJJ last night its great for building core musles and muscle stamina, and this morning ive done 30 push ups just 30 situps just, went for a swim this afternoon 12lenghs felt good so rang a mate and went for a run.......

we agreed to run (slow jog) to a place we know is a mile from mine, and do the same back, i didnt struggle with my cardio but my lower back after almost strait away felt heavy and tight very painfull, i made it to the half way point 30second rest and we headed back, i couldnt go more than 100yds with out having to stop as my back was that bad, im still in pain now!

is it too much too soon? i have no idea
		
Click to expand...

First question I would ask is what your regular diet looks like.

Reason I say this is a lot of people, when trying to lose weight go at it like a bull in a china shop. They drastically cut calories and rest and increase the amount of exercise/physical activity they perform.

What they fail to realise is the calories aka food as well as rest help your body to recover from exercise. The other aspect of that people over look when they drop calories and increase physical activity is the effect it has on the CNS (central nervous system). Drastic reductions in calories and rest combined with increased physical activity overtime will lead to fatigue of the CNS commonly known as burnout. That's the importance of rest days and a correct energy balance.

The feeling is easily diagnosed as you'll wake up in the morning and still feel tired and struggle to stay awake through the day. CNS fatigue can also be the cause of injury.

This is the reason I ask about your diet. With doing a the amount of exercise you are at the minute you need to account for the additional calorie expenditure, whilst maintaining a calorie deficit, that's assuming you want to lose weight?

It's always been my view that the diet is more important than the activity


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 4, 2012)

my diet is a thing in progress, 

today i had shreddies for breakfast

450 cal meat pie for dinner

and just eaten a 493cal spag bol for one and a small piece of bannoffie pie

usually id not eat all day untill about 7 and then eat crap and in excess!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			my diet is a thing in progress, 

today i had shreddies for breakfast

450 cal meat pie for dinner

and just eaten a 493cal spag bol for one and a small piece of bannoffie pie

usually id not eat all day untill about 7 and then eat crap and in excess!
		
Click to expand...

With the amount of exercise you're doing you're not eating enough.

Yes you'll lose weight, but because the calories will be drastically lower than your maintenance level. This coupled with pratically no rest you're running the risk of a mild burn out or injury.

Here's an example for you.

Michael Phelps (Swimmer) carries a good amount of lean mass and very little fat. When in heavy training and competing at the Olympics in 2008 he was eating in excess of 12000Kcal/day!!

As Amanda said, a rest day would probably have been better served today, just remember that when trying to lose weight, food isn't the enemy.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh No...

My scales are broken.....:mmm:


----------



## AMcC (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in as well, and another Monday vote.

I tend to weigh myself every Monday morning anyway and rather sadly have my weight for the past three years.

Think I have probably eaten too much over Christmas and not exercised enough.  I am currently 13st 7 &. 3/4lbs.  I will be aiming for 12st 9lbs.

I am very much of the opinion of everything in moderation including exercise, if you do have an off day you can always eat "lighter" foods in the days that follow.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 4, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Oh No...

My scales are broken.....:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Not when you stood on them I hope. Anyway, I'm sure you can find a cheap set before Monday.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Not when you stood on them I hope. Anyway, I'm sure you can find a cheap set before Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Don't bank on it...:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2012)

SwingSlow said:



			You don't say what your target height is.....

I'm in - Monday is good.

Start point 16.4

Target 14.7

Good luck everyone
		
Click to expand...

10 foot 7 ins - at least that way my body will be in proportion, so wont have to lose weight then.

Anyone got any 15 inch upright clubs???


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 4, 2012)

I have just weighed myself, either my scales are broken, or I am the fattest 10 stone man in the world

My wife is going to Lakeside tomorrow, so she will pick me up a new set, I reckon I am about 17 stone ish, would like to get down to about 15 6lb
Will confirm exact weight tomorrow.........gulp


----------



## wull (Jan 4, 2012)

johnboywalton said:



			I have just weighed myself, either my scales are broken, or I am the fattest 10 stone man in the world

My wife is going to Lakeside tomorrow, so she will pick me up a new set, I reckon I am about 17 stone ish, would like to get down to about 15 6lb
Will confirm exact weight tomorrow.........gulp
		
Click to expand...

i'll buy your scales off you


----------



## wull (Jan 4, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			my diet is a thing in progress, 

today i had shreddies for breakfast

450 cal meat pie for dinner

and just eaten a 493cal spag bol for one and a small piece of bannoffie pie

usually id not eat all day untill about 7 and then eat crap and in excess!
		
Click to expand...

the downside with a diet like this is your body will probably start storing fat and getting rid of muscle.the reason being that you are taking in less energy than your body needs so it will use it's own stores for energy and because the level is so low it doesn't want to get rid of energy that is easily stored(fat) and will get rid of the energy source that is hard to maintain(muscle).

this is the reason why people who go on very low calorie diets or even starve themselves look very weak and scrawny.....hardly any muscle mass.

like above people who train like mad take in so many calories it's scary but still maintain a very lean body....almost scary low fat levels.you can almost get to psychotic about calorie intake which i don't anymore,i use to when i was younger and doing the weights and when i started my fitness at first but now i just eat sensibly and make sure i take in enough calories.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Seeing as there are quite a few people interested now, I'm going to post a link.

The first link is a BMR calculator. BMR is your Basal Metabolic Rate. This is the amount of calories your body needs just to function healthily. 

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

Enter your stats and click on the calculate button. Your BMR figure will be diaplayed in a green  strip above your the criteria you entered. Please be aware this figure DOES NOT account for activity.

Once you have your BMR figure, you have to factor in how many calories on top of the basal rate your body needs to account for activity. This is called the Harris Benedict Equation. This is a factor you multiply your BMR figure by so that it accounts for the calories  you require to live your current lifestyle.

To determine your total daily calorie needs, multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:

If you are sedentary (little or no exercise) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.2

If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375

If you are moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55

If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725

If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9

As an example.

An example BMR is 1980 x 1.375 (lightly active) = 2723Kcal maintenance 

This is the figure the example person needs to maintain their current weight. Notice I said MAINTAIN, not lose.

In order to lose weight you need to place your body in a calorie deficit. Essentially giving your body a fraction less than it needs to maintain it's current weight, forcing your body to adjust to the new calorie intake I.E lose weight.

So.

2723Kcal - 300kcal = 2423kcal. This is a calorie deficit of 300.

Now, this is not an exact science. Everyones body uses energy at different rates (Metabolisms) so you'll never get and exact figure to reduce by. I was always told 200-300 calories / adjustment is sensible and sustainable. To this end the weight loss determines how many calories you deduct to get you to a deficit level. Here's what you do.

You make a note of all calorific values of the foods and drinks you regularly eat (I'm not going to tell you what you can an can't eat. You're all grown adults :thup you'll probably be surprised at how much some of the foods contain. Formulate your own diet from your list making sure you stay at your deficit figure.

Try and spread the figure over 6 or so small meals through out the day

Something like:

Breakfast
Snack
Lunch
Snack
Dinner
Snack 

At times that suit you and your lifestyle/work/commitments be sure to add variation to the foods so you don't become bored with the diet. Once you have this deficit figure and diet planned you eat that diet for 7 days. If on the 7th day you have lost no weight, your body is not at a deficit level. All you have to do is remove another 200-300 calories from your diet and repeat.So it'll look someting like this:

2723Kcal - 300kcal - 300kcal = 2123kcal (Now a 600kcal deficit)

Keep repeating the above until you are losing at a steady rate of around 2lb per week. Then, once the weight loss slows, or stops, reduce another 200-300kcal from your diet and monitor your weight.

Keep repeating until you are at your desired weight. Once your here your BMR will now be lower than when you started as, obviously, you are lighter. Your maintenence calories will also have reduced, again because of the loss in weight. Then simply work out your new maintenance level calories and you'll stay at your target weight. 

The only way it'll go back up again is if you live to excess for a long period of time.

The one thing I will say is try and eat cleanly. What this means is avoid refined carbohydrates (sugars) and don't stop eating healthy fats (Olive oils, nuts seeds etc). Eating fat doesn't make you fat. Just be aware that fatty foods carry more calories so you will have to be mindful of what you eat. Fat also has the added bonus of helping you to feel full (See who says fat is bad on a diet). Plenty of lean protein, such as chicken, fish, fresh meat, game etc. If you work in an office/building site or anywhere you will struggle to get a good amount of protein into your diet you could consider protein supplements as an alternative.

If like Richie you plan on doing alot of exercise, try and time eating your carbs around the times you'll need energy. Breakfast being one and either side of your work out being the other.

That's pretty much it for me, unless Amanda has anything to add? If not it's over to you guys..... Best of luck :thup:

Does anyone have a rocket science smiley :rofl:

Sorry for the long post :mmm:


----------



## wull (Jan 4, 2012)

that was a belter of a post lol!!!sadly i'm such a geek i knew it all........putting it into practise is much more difficult though.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

wull said:



			the downside with a diet like this is your body will probably start storing fat and getting rid of muscle.the reason being that you are taking in less energy than your body needs so it will use it's own stores for energy and because the level is so low it doesn't want to get rid of energy that is easily stored(fat) and will get rid of the energy source that is hard to maintain(muscle).

this is the reason why people who go on very low calorie diets or even starve themselves look very weak and scrawny.....hardly any muscle mass.

like above people who train like mad take in so many calories it's scary but still maintain a very lean body....almost scary low fat levels.you can almost get to psychotic about calorie intake which i don't anymore,i use to when i was younger and doing the weights and when i started my fitness at first but now i just eat sensibly and make sure i take in enough calories.
		
Click to expand...

Wull is bang on.

Muscle is metabolically active which means it requires energy (calories) to maintain, so in the case of a bodybuilder, the more muscle he/she has, the more calories they need to maintain it. It's easier for the body to break down something metabolically active (muscle) when at too great a deficit (This is called catabolism) rather than depleting it's fat stores which it may need in an emergency.

The other thing to remember id the more muscle your body has on it's frame, the faster you metabolism will become (to feed the muscle), so more muscle = less stored fat.

Losing muscle is something you don't want to do!


----------



## JT77 (Jan 4, 2012)

Good stuff mate. Thanks. 
Weighed myself tonight on our house scale, they could be wrong but they make me 13 10 which is 192 lbs I think. I would love to get to 12 stone or 168. But for now my Target is 175. 
By April 1 st.  
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Grumps (Jan 4, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			im ok with monday
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with the Monday too


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 4, 2012)

Excellent post Gareth :thup:

I'd just add that, to those not used to considering the calories in versus calories out and the calorific values of their diet...you soon become adept at calculating the numbers and selecting the appropriate foods to eat. Just bear with it for the first couple of weeks until you become accustomed to how it works in practice...


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 4, 2012)

going by that bmr calc it says 3280cals :S

i chose the x1.55 option going on x3hrs of BJJ and x3hrs swimming each week


----------



## DaveM (Jan 4, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Seems to be a problem getting a PM to you Dave.

How old are you Dave? 

And

How would you assess your general activity level. Low, medium, high activity?

Sorry cleared inbox now. 65 in feb.  Would say Medium, Walk about 5 miles a day plus some general things a few press ups, squats and golf muscle strenghtening. I get bored sat about?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2012)

As my body is a temple I won't be partaking but good luck to all of you giving it a shot and big thumbs up to Mr & Mrs Whiplash for organising the technical aspects. 

This could be as close to the real thing you get in a while


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveM said:





Gareth said:



			Seems to be a problem getting a PM to you Dave.

How old are you Dave? 

And

How would you assess your general activity level. Low, medium, high activity?

Sorry cleared inbox now. 65 in feb.  Would say Medium, Walk about 5 miles a day plus some general things a few press ups, squats and golf muscle strenghtening. I get bored sat about?
		
Click to expand...

As with my "War and Peace" post above, you do the opposite.

Work out your BMR, factor in h your activity, then ADD 300kcal.

repeat until you start gaining :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			going by that bmr calc it says 3280cals :S

i chose the x1.55 option going on x3hrs of BJJ and x3hrs swimming each week
		
Click to expand...

Is that figure 200-300 calories below maintenance Richie?


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Is that figure 200-300 calories below maintenance Richie?
		
Click to expand...

-300 is 2980cal a day


----------



## smange (Jan 4, 2012)

Seeing as ive had the vomitting bug over new year and havent had my new year alcohol excess(which ive started tonight:thup im going to start with you all on monday when you all post your first weeks weigh in.

Will have to get a set of scales first and get my starting weight but would guess myself somewhere around the 17 stone mark so probably need to shift at least 3 stones. Will confirm it on monday when I start.

Good luck to everyone and thanks to Gareth and Amanda for encouraging us all and giving us some vital information

Cheers til monday:cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As my body is a temple I won't be partaking but good luck to all of you giving it a shot and big thumbs up to Mr & Mrs Whiplash for organising the technical aspects. 

This could be as close to the real thing you get in a while 






Click to expand...

Shame on you, mine is more of a cathedral.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

My body is a temple..................... It used to be a kebab house!


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2012)

fundy said:



			I would join in but my target weight is higher than most of the starting weights lol.

Am back training though night shifts in the winter kill me and my diet is shocking. Just finished my first kettlebell session of the year to be told I have about a kettlebell to lose (20kg!!!), plan is to shift it by spring.

Good luck all those who have pounds to shed
		
Click to expand...

Join in mate. I bet you are still less than me. If I lost 20 kilos I would still be at least 2lb more than Brendy starting weight. 

My last weigh in on the scales with full stomach in Boots was on 17th December at 19:45 and was 22st 8lb.  I would estimate my extras from Chrimbo would put me to 22st 10lb empty stomach. 

Target weight for me would ideally be 16.5st-17st. 

Wife is due our 3rd baby on 18/3/12 and New Season starts for me on 31/3/12. So would ideally like to get as much off as possible by end of March. 
A. For the family photos etc
B. For the golf
C. Overall health
D. The money I would save lol

Will try to get an accurate weight for Monday coming.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2012)

Ps I don't expect to get to my ideal weight by end of March lol. Just as much as I can get off between now and then. If I was 18st this time next year I would actually be happy. 

Put on almost 6 stone in the first 6 months of 2006 after changing jobs from one that was quite physical to one just sitting doing nothing. Gradually I added and lost on and off until May 2010 when I started golf and I was 24 stone and had to take 4 rest breaks walking round our 2,400 yd par 3 course.


----------



## paul1874 (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, I'm in, just escaped from smoking so should be able to start excercising after the shock of getting on the scales for the first time in ages...

currently 18 stone 

target 15s 7lb by May 27


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 5, 2012)

im in on this, really need to lose alot, trouble eat to much big portions, and have a sit down job at work

 start weight 19st 5lb     would like to be 17st by march

height 5ft 10inch

need to cut out bread and lurpak

some big lads among us we would make a cracking rugby team


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			im in on this, really need to lose alot, trouble eat to much big portions, and have a sit down job at work

 start weight 19st 5lb     would like to be 17st by march

height 5ft 10inch

need to cut out bread and lurpak

some big lads among us we would make a cracking rugby team
		
Click to expand...

I know, golf must be one of the unhealthiest sports, going on our average weight. Must be with golf having a large "social side" to it also. Maybe the next forum meet should be in Japan. We'll beat them in the pairs in the morning then on the Sumo matts in the afternoon!!


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know, golf must be one of the unhealthiest sports, going on our average weight. Must be with golf having a large "social side" to it also. Maybe the next forum meet should be in Japan. We'll beat them in the pairs in the morning then on the Sumo matts in the afternoon!!
		
Click to expand...

ha ha very good , or go to usa  we would be class as them skinny english lads


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2012)

Too tempting, we may get a slot on man vs food as well.


----------



## gripitripit (Jan 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			some big lads among us we would make a cracking rugby team
		
Click to expand...

I used to play as centre...but at 17st now I would be chucked up the front with all the nutters..!!!! NO THANKS..lol..


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2012)

Well we've pretty established who's in (although anyone who hasn't yet joined and wants to would be welcome)

How do you want to play the weigh in thread on the day?

Start a new thread. Add to this one. Have a sticky and update weekly.

I personally think a fresh, dated thread every week, would be he best way. So Mondays would look something like:

Weekley Weigh In 1 (09/01/12)

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 5, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Well we've pretty established who's in (although anyone who hasn't yet joined and wants to would be welcome)

How do you want to play the weigh in thread on the day?

Start a new thread. Add to this one. Have a sticky and update weekly.

I personally think a fresh, dated thread every week, would be he best way. So Mondays would look something like:

Weekley Weigh In 1 (09/01/12)

Anyone have any opinions?
		
Click to expand...

Suits me dude


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 5, 2012)

May seem a slightly silly question, is there any advantage or disavantage to weighing yourself, morning or evening:mmm:


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 5, 2012)

johnboywalton said:



			May seem a slightly silly question, is there any advantage or disavantage to weighing yourself, morning or evening:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

As long as you do it at the same time each week it'll be fine.


----------



## Shaunmg (Jan 5, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Maybe Gareth and Amanda could mentor the group and give pointers/encouragement when necessary.
		
Click to expand...


Thats sounds good to me. post your numbers and keep your fingers away from the keyboard. leave the comments to Amanda and Gareth 


13st 8lbs, 5ft 7ins short 

Target 12st by end of year, but would like more


----------



## Mattyboy (Jan 5, 2012)

johnboywalton said:



			May seem a slightly silly question, is there any advantage or disavantage to weighing yourself, morning or evening:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I normally weigh myself after a good........well, you get the idea!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 5, 2012)

johnboywalton said:



			May seem a slightly silly question, is there any advantage or disavantage to weighing yourself, morning or evening:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

If you've had a bad week, before your tea (dinner if your from down south), after a bath, cut your toe and finger nails, go the toilet, use snuff, trim your nasal hair and get a hair cut.

Thats what I used to do before slimming world.


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 5, 2012)

What is the view on "sugar free" fizzy drinks, I love diet coke (I have at least 2 cans a day) Any good or total cr#p


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2012)

There is only 1 calorie in diet coke whereas there is serious calories in Coke. I try to limit myself to 1 can of diet coke with my tea/dinner and have water the rest of the time. 
Read somewhere that all fizzy drinks are bad for you just some have calories and some don't. That when dieting to cut them all out but I couldn't so reduced to 1 can. But that was from average 2 litres of diet coke a day.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 5, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			There is only 1 calorie in diet coke whereas there is serious calories in Coke. I try to limit myself to 1 can of diet coke with my tea/dinner and have water the rest of the time. 
Read somewhere that all fizzy drinks are bad for you just some have calories and some don't. That when dieting to cut them all out but I couldn't so reduced to 1 can. But that was from average 2 litres of diet coke a day.
		
Click to expand...

I can take you to a field and show you sugar growing but I cant take you to a field and show you aspartame or acesulfame K growing. I know what I would rather put into me and I work in a soft drink producing factory


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd go with a morning weigh in after a trip to the loo ! Main thing is to weigh yourself at the same time but at least in the morning it will be more consistent as on an empty stomach (and bladder and ummm....depends on your routine).

Deit drinks are a whole new topic. There has been some argument that they don't aid weight loss as the signals to the brain are "hey here comes sugar" and then there's no sugar, leaving the body craving what it was expecting. Also diet coke in particular does contain a host of ingredients that can never claim to be good for you but at zero calories it does have something in its favour. I personally like it and drink it BUT always avoid it around and with meals as it limits the absorption of certain nutrients so you don't get the best from your food.

Everything in moderation isn't a bad mantra - so long as it's legal


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh - and I think a fresh thread on each Monday to keep it manageable...


----------



## chris661 (Jan 5, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh - and I think a fresh thread on each Monday to keep it manageable...
		
Click to expand...

I/we can keep the "weight loss" and reporting thread separate and tidy


----------



## AMcC (Jan 5, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I can take you to a field and show you sugar growing but I cant take you to a field and show you aspartame or acesulfame K growing. I know what I would rather put into me and I work in a soft drink producing factory
		
Click to expand...

 Have to agree with this one, aspartame was being touted as the next crack cocaine !!!! It is amazing what it is in though.  Would rather have the full sugar version and less of it than any diet stuff.
I have got in to the habit of drinking water when out for a meal or even at home, you do get some strange looks when ordering "tap water and ice". :cheers:


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 5, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh - and I think a fresh thread on each Monday to keep it manageable...
		
Click to expand...

amanda can you not set us some kind of diet plan to follow on what we and shudnt eat type of thing, that would be very much appricated,
 this is what ive had 2day

muller youg and bannana 

stick of pineapple

satsum

bannana

1 bit of  white toast

tuna salad with jacket potatoe


----------



## connor (Jan 5, 2012)

not weighed me self as of yet lol...  i generally eat me crib at work and my dinner at home... now all xmas cake has gone i have the occasional biscuit. Although in work if i need baccy or rizzlas its always joined with a choccy bar and scratch card.

anyway me crib is - 2 sarnies (ham cheese or tuna) aero yoghurt, banana, snack a jack (healthy crisps) and a go ahead bar and a big flask of coffee which all road workers need

dinner is what ever is served on a plate. as for exercise i dig holes all day so burn off som energy. gonna start my weighing next week


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2012)

Not an expert but I would say you need more protein and add in some of the good fats Gareth mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## connor (Jan 5, 2012)

jus weighed in...  my height is 5'11 ish. and my weight is slightly more than expected..  16stone 6-7pound.

1st target weight is get back below 16 stone then try to be 15 for me wedding..

also i think the scales r broken at home i def dont weigh that hahaha (denial)


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2012)

connor said:



			I dig holes all day so burn off som energy. gonna start my weighing next week
		
Click to expand...

If I need a banksman I'll give you a shout Connor lol


----------



## connor (Jan 5, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Not an expert but I would say you need more protein and add in some of the good fats Gareth mentioned earlier in the thread.
		
Click to expand...

i had chicken for tea....


----------



## AMcC (Jan 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			amanda can you not set us some kind of diet plan to follow on what we and shudnt eat type of thing, that would be very much appricated,
 this is what ive had 2day

muller youg and bannana 

stick of pineapple

satsum

bannana

1 bit of  white toast

tuna salad with jacket potatoe
		
Click to expand...

Hi FT,

Whilst I am no expert and hope this does not come across as too cheeky.

I would guess that you have not eaten anywhere near enough for today so far.  Read your post earlier and it sounds too big a difference from what you eat just now.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2012)

That was not for you connor but for fat tiger


----------



## connor (Jan 5, 2012)

oh sorry phil lol my bad.. but least you know i had chicken for tea just incase you wondered haha...

thanks andy although gourock sounds a bit far to go to be a banksman although if i walked i would loose some weight


----------



## Phil2511 (Jan 5, 2012)

connor said:



			oh sorry phil lol my bad.. but least you know i had chicken for tea just incase you wondered haha....
		
Click to expand...

Me too lol


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 5, 2012)

Just weighed myself, right about the 17stone...........just!!!!

17st 12lb

Target weight 16st - by 30th June......then 15st 6lb by 31st Dec.:whoo:


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in on this but will post starting weight Monday (probably aaround 15st 3 or 4 I reckon) target of 13st 13Lb but would like to get down to 13st 7lb and aiming to be there for second May weekend but want to be a t 14st by Easter.

I lost over 2 and half stone a few years ago so reckon I could get down again pretty easy (just need to wire the jaws shut).


----------



## connor (Jan 5, 2012)

snacking is my biggest enemy... that and pasties and i dont mean that ginsters JUNK i mean proper cornish ones from the bakers


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 5, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Hi FT,

Whilst I am no expert and hope this does not come across as too cheeky.

I would guess that you have not eaten anywhere near enough for today so far.  Read your post earlier and it sounds too big a difference from what you eat just now.
		
Click to expand...

 no  no probs what so ever  amcc,gotta cut down somewer though, thats why i asked for something structured diet plan to type of follow


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			no  no probs what so ever  amcc,gotta cut down somewer though, thats why i asked for something structured diet plan to type of follow
		
Click to expand...

Im not an advocate of diet plans but have followed advice given to me years ago, a man will maintain weight taking in 2500 calories, to lose an average of 1lb a week you need to cut back by 500 a day to 2000. You can have 2000 a day but try having 5 a day in terms of fruit and veg and a healthy intake of dairy (milk and/or yoghurts). Avoid high fatty foods and snacking and your just about there.

When im "good" I do 2000 cals and avoid bread and booze, seems to work a treat.

Good luck matey.


----------



## Andy (Jan 5, 2012)

connor said:



			Thanks andy although gourock sounds a bit far to go to be a banksman although if i walked i would loose some weight
		
Click to expand...

Jump in the bucket lol


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 5, 2012)

sounds good enough to me, bread  thats a big one of my vices with lurpak butter, or should i say was until i turned over my new leaf


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Everything in moderation isn't a bad mantra - so long as it's legal 

Click to expand...

I'm out!:mmm::thup:


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			amanda can you not set us some kind of diet plan to follow on what we and shudnt eat type of thing, that would be very much appricated,
 this is what ive had 2day

muller youg and bannana 

stick of pineapple

satsum

bannana

1 bit of  white toast

tuna salad with jacket potatoe
		
Click to expand...

Definatley not enough. Very low in protein and fat and very carb rich, especially in fructose (From the fruits)

As for a list of the right and wrong to eat.........Ask and ye shall receive :thup:

Garde A being very good. Grade F being very poor.

A-grade fibrous carbs

Spinach
Kale
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Brussel sprouts
Green Beans
Asparagus
Collard greens
Green and red peppers
Mushrooms
Tomatoes
Onions
Cucumbers
All other fibrous carbs, green vegetables or salad vegetables

A-grade starchy carbs

Yams
Sweet potatoes
Barley
Oatmeal (Old fashioned unsweetened)
Beans, all types
Black eye peas
Slow cooked brown rice (long grain/basmati)
Lentils
White potatoes Red potatoes
Carrots
A-grade simple carbs
All fresh fruits (not including canned, sweetened, or juice)

A-grade fats

Flaxseed oil
Udoâ€™s Choice essential oil blend
Fish Oil
Fatty fish (salmon, trout, herring, sardines)

A-grade proteins

Chicken breast
Turkey breast
Extra lean ground turkey
Ostrich
Buffalo/Bison/lean game meats
Fish, all types
Shellfish
Egg whites
Non fat cottage cheese
Top round steak (leanest cut of red meat)
Protein powder supplements (whey, casein, or combination)

B-Grade Foods

A â€œBâ€ is a good grade. Not the best grade, but a â€œgoodâ€ grade nonetheless. Physique athletes (bodybuilders and fitness competitors) often drop out B grade foods prior to competitions, opting for 100% A-grade choices. This makes the diet much more restrictive.

If youâ€™re a perfectionist, you might strive for â€œstraight Aâ€™s,â€ and thatâ€™s fine. But keep in mind that itâ€™s not only okay for you to eat some B grade foods most of the year, it might actually be a good thing because it makes your diet much easier to maintain. Adherence to your nutrition program is much easier when you give yourself more options. On the other hand, if you are preparing for a physique competition or youâ€™re on a â€œpeakingâ€ phase, then you should â€œtighten upâ€ your diet and get as many A-grade foods as possible.

There are many good B grade foods to choose from. Allowing products that are 100% whole grain, yet slightly processed (whole wheat bread, cereal or pasta, for example), opens up a whole new world of options and adds great variety to your diet. Why doesnâ€™t whole wheat bread get an â€œA?â€ The only reason whole wheat bread doesnâ€™t get an A is because it is processed. Although it may be whole grain, a loaf of bread doesnâ€™t grow on a tree does it? Itâ€™s unsweetened (except for a tiny amount of corn syrup) but it is slightly processed. An all-natural food is one you eat in the same form that it came from in nature.

B-grade proteins include those which are still low in fat, but are not as lean as their A-grade counterparts. For example, flank steak is great, but not as lean as top round steak, so the top round gets an A and the flank gets a B.

B-grade Carbohydrates

100% whole grain, unsweetened boxed cereals 100% whole grain cooked cereals 100% whole grain pastas (amaranth, quinoa, wheat, etc) 100% whole grain breads (100% whole wheat, rye, spelt, etc) 100% Whole wheat pitas
100% Whole grain, unsweetened muffins
Quick brown rice
Quick oatmeal (unsweetened)

B-grade Proteins & dairy products

Flank steak
Extra Lean top sirloin
Extra lean ground beef
Extra lean red meats, other
Lowfat ground turkey
Non fat or 1% low fat sour cream
Non fat or 1% low fat cheese
Non fat or 1% low fat cream cheese
Nonfat or 1% low fat, sugar free yogurt
1% low fat cottage cheese
Whole eggs (1 whole egg per 5-6 whites is a good ratio)
B-grade Fats
Extra virgin olive oil & olive oil salad dressings
Natural peanut butter
Olives
Avocado
Nuts & seeds
Reduced fat, reduced calorie salad dressings

C-Grade Foods

A â€œCâ€ is an average grade; not poor, not failing, but not good either. If most of your diet consists of â€œCâ€ grade foods, your results will be averageâ€¦not poorâ€¦not absentâ€¦.but not good either. Breakfasts cereals like Cheerios are C list foods.
Most boxed cereals such as Cheerios only get a C because even though theyâ€™re made from whole grain oats, theyâ€™re sweetened with white sugar. If you go to a health food store you can often find generic brand Cheerios (usually called â€œoat oâ€™s or â€œOat circles, etc.) This would bump the grade up to a B. Any cereal sweetened with refined sugar automatically gets bumped down to a C. If the cereal is mostly sugar (think â€œFruit Loopsâ€ or â€œSugar Smacksâ€) it gets a D or an F.

C-grade carbohydrates are those which are processed or sweetened slightly, but most of them are still made from a whole grain. Starches that are processed (white rice) also get Câ€™s because even though they are complex carbohydrates, they are rapidly absorbed and stripped of much of their original nutritional value. C-grade carbohydrates also include very calorie dense carbs, like fruit juice. Fruit juice is a fairly healthy food, but the high calorie density is not good when your goal is calorie control for a fat reducing diet.

C-grade proteins are those which are moderate in fat content and relatively unprocessed. Very low fat lunch meats are C foods, but generally lunch meats are not good choices because they are processed foods (not real meat, but a meat â€œproduct.â€)

C-grade carbohydrates

Grits
Cream of rice
Cream of wheat
White rice Pasta made from enriched flour (durum semolina)
Whole grain, low fat snack foods (pretzels, crackers, etc)
Bagels
Cheerios
Sweetened and /or flavored oatmeal
Raisin Bran cereal (wheat flakes, sweetened)
Enriched wheat bread
Unsweetened fruit juice

C-grade proteins

Turkey thighs or dark meat
Chicken thighs
Ground turkey
Lean Sirloin steak
Lean ground beef
Lean red meats, other
Very low fat sliced chicken breast (lunch meat)
Very low fat sliced turkey breast (lunch meat)
Very low fat sliced ham (lunch meat)
Low fat ham or pork
Low fat (2%) cheeses
Low fat (2%) cream cheese
Low fat (2%) cottage cheese
Low fat (2%) sour cream
Low fat (2%) unsweetened yogurt

D-Grade Foods

A â€œDâ€ is a poor grade, no doubt about it. If youâ€™re eating a lot of D-grade foods, your results will be poor for sure. Most D-grade foods are also bad for your health. D foods are those that are high in refined sugars or made primarily from bleached white flour. D-grade foods also include proteins that are moderately high in total fat and saturated fat and proteins that are highly processed and refined. You might think youâ€™re doing well by eating â€œlow fat hot dogs,â€ but refined meat products â€“ even those low in fat â€“ should not be a regular feature in your diet.

High saturated fat content also lowers your grades. The role of saturated fat in disease is controversial, but at this time it still appears wise to keep your saturated fats low, regardless of what the â€œlow carb gurusâ€ are saying. High saturated fat foods are Dâ€™s and Fâ€™s. Also remember, fat and carbs together are a nasty combination. The lower your carbs, the more fat you can eat, but in this grading system (in the context of a low or moderate fat diet), foods high in get low grades (C or D).

D-grade carbohydrates

Sweetened boxed breakfast cereals with no whole grains
Snack foods made from white flour (pretzels, crackers, etc.)
Bleached, enriched white bread (i.e., â€œwonder breadâ€) or white bread products
Muffins and baked goods made with white flour, sugar and or hydrogenated oils

D-grade proteins & dairy products

Low fat sliced chicken breast (lunch meat)
Low fat sliced turkey breast (lunch meat)
Low fat sausage
Low fat ground beef
Cream cheese, full fat
Cottage cheese, full fat
Sour cream, full fat
Butter
Cream, half and half
High fat cuts of red meat
Roast Beef
Ham, pork
Reduced fat beef jerky
Reduced fat Hot dogs
Reduced fat Sausage
Reduced fat Bacon

F-Grade Foods

F foods are the foods you should almost never eat. And if you do ever eat them, it should be a rare occasion indeed (holidays, celebrations, once weekly â€œrewardâ€ meals, etc). These are the foods that not only spell disaster for your physique; theyâ€™re also horrible for your health. F-grade foods include the following categories: 1) foods containing trans fats, 2) foods high in saturated fats, 3) Highly processed or refined foods, 4) highly sweetened foods or foods that are pure sugar, 5) foods that are high in refined sugars and fats, 6) processed, high fat meats.

Hydrogenated tropical oils (Palm oil, Palm kernel oil, Coconut oil)
Hydrogenated vegetable oils
Anything deep-fried
Margarine
Very high calorie and high fat cuts of pork
Very high calorie and high fat cuts of red meat such as porterhouse and prime rib
Foods made mostly of white sugar or other refined carbohydrates (corn syrup, etc)
Candy
Sweets
Chocolate
Cookies
Soda (Coke, Pepsi, etc)
Sugar Sweetened beverages
Pastries and Baked goods high in both fats and sugars
Pies
Doughnuts
Croissants
Ã‰clairs
Cinnabons
Cakes

Foods high in both refined carbohydrates and saturated fat

Fettuccine Alfredo
Potato chips
Hot Dogs on white bun
Fast food hamburgers on white buns (even worse with cheese, bacon)
Sweetened peanut butter
Chocolate milk (full fat, whole milk)
Meats that are processed and high in fat
Sliced full fat ham (lunch meat)
Sliced full fat turkey breast (lunch meat)
Sliced full fat chicken breast (lunch meat)
All other full fat luncheon meats and cold cuts
Bologna
Hot dogs
Salami
Sausage
Bacon


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2012)

connor said:



			snacking is my biggest enemy... that and pasties and i dont mean that ginsters JUNK i mean proper cornish ones from the bakers
		
Click to expand...

Snacking isn't a bad thing between meals..... So long as you're snacking on the right things.


----------



## fat-tiger (Jan 5, 2012)

cheers gareth do you have that in e mail form ,if i pm you my e mail address would you send it, alot of good info on there


----------



## chris661 (Jan 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			cheers gareth do you have that in e mail form ,if i pm you my e mail address would you send it, alot of good info on there
		
Click to expand...

Copy and paste to a word document then print it.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			cheers gareth do you have that in e mail form ,if i pm you my e mail address would you send it, alot of good info on there
		
Click to expand...

I can email it yes.

It's an extract from an article I studied as part of my NCFE qualification.


----------



## Richie13 (Jan 6, 2012)

im finding it hard to not eat so much, i dont pig out but i eat larger than what i am doing, still very hungry!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 6, 2012)

Richie13 said:



			im finding it hard to not eat so much, i dont pig out but i eat larger than what i am doing, still very hungry!
		
Click to expand...

Are you drinking much water while slimming?




			When youâ€™re feeling hungry, drink water. The sensation of thirst is often confused with hunger. True hunger will not be satisfied by drinking water. Drinking water may also contribute to a healthy weight loss plan, as some research suggests drinking water will help you feel full.
		
Click to expand...

Have a glass of water and wait 10-15 minutes. If you're still hungry have a small snack. Hydration is very important, especially when dieting.


----------



## 19thagain (Jan 7, 2012)

Diet and details on Monday and from then on ..... 'LOOK OUT' ... fat to fly off!!

Hope to lose 18/20 lbs in 6 weeks!


----------

